# Outing Help!



## pjcruiser (Jun 12, 2013)

Forum, I have been entrusted to host a golf outing for my company. They, of course want it done on a tight budget. So my question to all of you would be where is the best place to buy custom logo balls AND what has been the best (stay cheap) prize you have won. Personally, I prefer NON-Golf gifts because we have golf stuff already. We are golfers! Any suggestions are welcomed.

Thanks.:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

for logos on balls try ebay I know you can get them for a decent price there. Non golf prize maybe a voucher for a night some where nice or a meal at a nice restaurant? Most cheap prizes only get used once or twice then sit on a shelf. Maybe a voucher to a local hardware store?


----------

